# Question about setting hook on shark.



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

Like many others on here, I am targeting sharks in the surf. My question is about when a shark first gets on your bait. Do they normally pick it up and run? Or do they move it a bit and then chomp on it for a bit?

What is happening to me is when something picks up my bait and runs, it ends up being a very large Redfish. The last few times I have gone, something will take out a few yards of line and then stop but the pole will keep bending over violently as if something is just chewing. Then I get no more action. When I reel back up the bait is cleanly eaten around the hook or the bait is gone.

I wrap hooks in electrical tape and have been using whole or half lady fish caught that day, not put directly on ice. I have been using J hooks recently but prefer circle, I just need to make new leaders and havent had a chance to.

Thanks for any replies.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm not sure what you mean by wrapping the hook with electrical tape, but you should have no problem with a large circle hook. Just be sure you don't hook the bait too deeply - don't fill the bite of the hook so you allow room to hook the shark. Use enough strike drag to roll the hook into their tough mouths.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

I don't shark fish, but I can tell you I"ve caught several sharks over 100# on circle hooks with a mono leader while grouper fishing. Everyone I can remember just took the bait and ran. I usually use whole norhern mackeral when grouper fishing. I was able to catch the shark because they were cleanly hooked in the corner of their mouths with the circle hook and never scrapped the line on the way up.


----------

